# What does DirecTV charge bars & restaurants?



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm just curious. How much do bars and restaurants pay for DirecTV?

For example, say a sports bar wants to have all the Sunday Ticket games running on multiple screens throughout their dining room.

Do they still charge per television? Perhaps per tuned channel, with each potentially mirrored to multiple screens? Is there a factor for the rated guest capacity of the room?

I would imagine the Sunday Ticket on a commercial account in a situation like this would be outrageously more expensive than a home account. Same for the main package.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's based on fire code occupancy, if the televisions are in a public area, as well as per receiver. If the TVs are in a private area it's almost the same as a home account. 

And yes, it is quite a bit more expensive for bars and restaurants to have Sunday Ticket, but it's a proven moneymaker.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's based on fire capacity of the room for sports packages... and it's A LOT more expensive.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

TMan said:


> I'm just curious. How much do bars and restaurants pay for DirecTV?
> 
> For example, say a sports bar wants to have all the Sunday Ticket games running on multiple screens throughout their dining room.
> 
> ...


If you're that curious go to their website. On top of their home page you'll see Businesses. Click on that and the business account page will come up with the information you're interested in.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> If you're that curious go to their website. On top of their home page you'll see Businesses. Click on that and the business account page will come up with the information you're interested in.


Yeah, I looked around in there a bit, but it seems like it's not going to tell you much without getting in touch with an actual sales rep.

As I have no real reason to be inquiring beyond curiosity, it's not something I would pursue.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/business

Go to the above and click on what type of business then choose "more info".... then select TV Packages from the available tabs.

It will let you then select a package and show the price based on fire code occupancy.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Ah, that shows more info. Thanks.


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I wonder if any bars or restaurants carry nba league pass?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

celticpride said:


> I wonder if any bars or restaurants carry nba league pass?


Yeah they do.


----------



## TMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Bar/restaurant with fire code capacity of 2,001-5,000 people: $57,375 for the Sunday Ticket.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

TMan said:


> Bar/restaurant with fire code capacity of 2,001-5,000 people: $57,375 for the Sunday Ticket.


the sports book can cover that easy.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> It's based on fire code occupancy, if the televisions are in a public area, as well as per receiver. If the TVs are in a private area it's almost the same as a home account.
> 
> And yes, it is quite a bit more expensive for bars and restaurants to have Sunday Ticket, but it's a proven moneymaker.


No matter where the TV's are located in a Bar & Restaurant, it has to be B&R pricing...even if the TV's will be just in the back.

There are monthly receiver fees for Bar & Restaurant customers, but it isn't for every package and it starts with the 3rd receiver.

Another huge advantage D* has for B&R customers is the free MVP Marketing Program that helps those customers market & promote their establishments.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"sigma1914" said:


> It's based on fire capacity of the room for sports packages... and it's A LOT more expensive.


A few sports packages are EVO-based (Estimated Viewing Occupancy)...


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

Did commercial accounts get the HD GUI? Because I was in BWW recently and noticed when they opened the EPG it was the old blue SD GUI...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Joe Spears said:


> Did commercial accounts get the HD GUI? Because I was in BWW recently and noticed when they opened the EPG it was the old blue SD GUI...


Sure they didnt just have SD receivers hooked up to their HD screens?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Justin23 said:


> No matter where the TV's are located in a Bar & Restaurant, it has to be B&R pricing...even if the TV's will be just in the back.
> 
> There are monthly receiver fees for Bar & Restaurant customers, but it isn't for every package and it starts with the 3rd receiver.
> 
> Another huge advantage D* has for B&R customers is the free MVP Marketing Program that helps those customers market & promote their establishments.


You're correct; I can easily see where my post was misunderstood. Thank you for correcting it. What I meant to say was, if you are in a business where the TVs are in a public area, it is based on fire code occupancy. If your business does not have such a public area (for example in an office setting) the price is quite similar to residential pricing.

I hope that clears things up.


----------



## Joe Spears (Dec 24, 2010)

Davenlr said:


> Sure they didnt just have SD receivers hooked up to their HD screens?


100% positive (had the HD tags beside programming in the EPG also), they actually use a matrix switch as well. Could it be they had old HD receivers maybe H20 model which I thought might not have been updated to the HD GUI but not sure?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

True, the H20 did not get the GUI. I've seen places with receivers racked, so figured those would be the 21-pro but obviously not everyone does it that way.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

JoeTheDragon said:


> the sports book can cover that easy.


Yea DTV is crazy with the pricing of Clubs our Club here in PA and they want over $ 57,000.00 Dollars a year to watch Foot ball !  So we can stop in have a beer and watch a game ! Alot of our members dropped them :hurah: Greedy ! for games that are televised for free over the air ! :nono2: Geesh our membership is $ 50 bucks a year !


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Rickt1962" said:


> Yea DTV is crazy with the pricing of Clubs our Club here in PA and they want over $ 57,000.00 Dollars a year to watch Foot ball !  So we can stop in have a beer and watch a game ! Alot of our members dropped them :hurah: Greedy ! for games that are televised for free over the air ! :nono2: Geesh our membership is $ 50 bucks a year !


How big is your club?


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

"Davenlr" said:


> Sure they didnt just have SD receivers hooked up to their HD screens?


Our local BW3 uses SD and HD


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I did not see any thing about sports PPV pricing. How are events like UFC fights charged? (EVO, number of receivers/screens?)


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Justin23 said:


> How big is your club?


3300 members


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Rickt1962" said:


> 3300 members


What is the Fire Code Occupancy? This is a private club...membership only? The general public can't walk in?


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"machavez00" said:


> I did not see any thing about sports PPV pricing. How are events like UFC fights charged? (EVO, number of receivers/screens?)


Sports PPV pricing is for the most part is based on FCO (Fire Code Occupancy). I believe some of the lower interest sports PPV's (TNA Wrestling, etc) uses EVO.


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Justin23 said:


> What is the Fire Code Occupancy? This is a private club...membership only? The general public can't walk in?


Yes its private. I know the Bar is the Largest in PA ! it is 4 sided and is 75x30 Dam we can sit alot of guys around it. Its strictly a Mens club no woman allowed. Wives love it we cant get into trouble LOL Not sure the OC. the First floor of our club is around 30,000 sqft and alot of Doors. From the outside we look like a Huge Warehouse with no windows !


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rickt1962 said:


> Yes its private. I know the Bar is the Largest in PA ! it is 4 sided and is 75x30 Dam we can sit alot of guys around it. Its strictly a Mens club no woman allowed. Wives love it we cant get into trouble LOL Not sure the OC. the First floor of our club is around 30,000 sqft and alot of Doors. From the outside we look like a Huge Warehouse with no windows !


Your club falls into a grey area where even though food & beverages are served for consumption on premise...because it is a membership-only or private club and the general public can't walk in & view the TV's, D* classifies this location as what is called "Business Viewing".

NFLST pricing for Business Viewing isn't based on FCO, it is a flat-rate no matter how many people can fit inside your club. The base packages for Business Viewing are a little less expensive than the Bar & Restaurant options.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

I think the "private club" scenario isn't going to mean you can save on costs when showing sports... 

If this were the case, I think we would have an awful lot of "football clubs" popping up everywhere. With a $0.25 a year membership fee. 

Also, I know from a friend who owns a dive bar (NOT a sports bar) with 2 televisions and a "regular" TV package that commercial accounts do not include the music channels (can't play music in public, bars have to pay for playing music) nor HBO/Premium movie type channels (can't show movies in public either), otherwise you'd have "movie nights" in every bar with a DVR and a projector.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"maartena" said:


> I think the "private club" scenario isn't going to mean you can save on costs when showing sports...
> 
> If this were the case, I think we would have an awful lot of "football clubs" popping up everywhere. With a $0.25 a year membership fee.
> 
> Also, I know from a friend who owns a dive bar (NOT a sports bar) with 2 televisions and a "regular" TV package that commercial accounts do not include the music channels (can't play music in public, bars have to pay for playing music) nor HBO/Premium movie type channels (can't show movies in public either), otherwise you'd have "movie nights" in every bar with a DVR and a projector.


Like i said above, D* doesn't consider private membership-only clubs to be Bar & Restaurants. They are classified as a different account type.

Sonic-Tap music is not included because all commercial TV packages no matter which provider have to have commercial music as a separate charge. Sonic-Tap for D* is $34.99/mo and still a great deal when you look at other commercial music services.

Premium movie channels can never be shown for commercial D* customers (other than Private Viewing) for licensing reasons. D* is one of the few providers that allows movie channels for the Private Viewing use. Some providers don't offer it at all for their commercial TV customers.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I used to set up PPV C-band for Holyfield, Bowe, and later, Tyson fights. I did the fight where the guy parachuted into the ring. The bar had to pay about $3,000 per fight in the early 1990s for a place with a fire capacity of around 250... but they made lots of money doing so.

But remember, there were fewer alternatives then. I used to come out and test the downlink on Wednesday and Friday before the Saturday fights. They used to turn the satellite transponder on during those test intervals. The owner got really pissed at me for adding ten bucks to his bills for each test. Then, his chief competitor... I forget if it was Champions of Challengers... had a fiasco. They hardly ever used their C-band system and hadn't updated their actuator positioner coordinates and when they called for the satellite, the dish pointed to the wrong slot and they got nothing. 

Back then, PPV was a big deal. The hotel associated with that competing sportsbar was actually selling packages where they'd pick guests up at their home... often 30 miles away ... serve them a nice dinner, show them a fight, and then they' retire to their hotel room. You can't imagine how pissed people who had paid several hundred dollars for that red carpet treatment were. or maybe you can. I know that hotel got sued, but I don't know whatever became of that suit.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Justin23 said:


> Like i said above, D* doesn't consider private membership-only clubs to be Bar & Restaurants. They are classified as a different account type.
> 
> Sonic-Tap music is not included because all commercial TV packages no matter which provider have to have commercial music as a separate charge. Sonic-Tap for D* is $34.99/mo and still a great deal when you look at other commercial music services.
> 
> Premium movie channels can never be shown for commercial D* customers (other than Private Viewing) for licensing reasons. D* is one of the few providers that allows movie channels for the Private Viewing use. Some providers don't offer it at all for their commercial TV customers.


dish and other cable systems offer Premium movie channels for hotel use.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"JoeTheDragon" said:


> dish and other cable systems offer Premium movie channels for hotel use.


Hotels are commercial but a completely different account type. They pay per room that will receive TV service.

The "commercial" services I was referring to are bars, restaurants, retail stores, lobbies, waiting areas, employee break rooms, etc.

Hotels show these premium movie channels in the "private" rooms. They still can't show them in public areas (lobbies, hotel bar, etc.)


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

Justin23 said:


> Hotels are commercial but a completely different account type. They pay per room that will receive TV service.
> 
> The "commercial" services I was referring to are bars, restaurants, retail stores, lobbies, waiting areas, employee break rooms, etc.
> 
> Hotels show these premium movie channels in the "private" rooms. They still can't show them in public areas (lobbies, hotel bar, etc.)


really I have been in Hotels with analog cable + digital HBO feed muxed to the analog lineup. And tv's in the public areas where on the same analog feed.

sadly HD tv's hooked to analog cable then the cable system had HD channels.

And the hotel locked out / did not have full remotes so you where not able to tune to / scan the clear QAM HD OTA channels.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just because something is done, does not mean it should be done.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

In the early 1980s, on "fight nights" I used to go to a place in Northampton, Massachusetts where the owner of the business had an apartment above it with cable TV, and he'd let people he knew into the back room and he'd drop a coax down and we'd watch the HBO fights. He also has a real slot machine in his apartment and the bartenders would give the apartment keys to regulars.

Lodgenet would often put their HBOs a few channels above their highest numbered basic channel so they could use the same trunkline for the public viewing area, but with a lowpass filter on it to scrape off the premium channels.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

AntAltMike said:


> Lodgenet would often put their HBOs a few channels above their highest numbered basic channel so they could use the same trunkline for the public viewing area, but with a lowpass filter on it to scrape off the premium channels.


really I read this in the past that on the older analog systems all channels where in the clear and boxes just control tuning
But the tv in the exercise room just had no box on it.

http://www.totse2.com/totse/en/media/cable_and_satellite_television_hacks/freehotelporn169280.html

Same thing seen hear on a clear qam? or analog based system.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

TMan said:


> Bar/restaurant with fire code capacity of 2,001-5,000 people: $57,375 for the Sunday Ticket.


That would be one hell of a sports bar


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

I think the real eye opener is that ESPN is almost $60 a month alone for a bar/restaurant


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"JosephB" said:


> I think the real eye opener is that ESPN is almost $60 a month alone for a bar/restaurant


That's why you get a package that has it included...180+ channels for $120.99 (Commercial Xtra Pack)


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

The couple of bars i setup pay around $1200 for the ticket. Since we dont have firecode ratings the city had to mock up a letter to allow the ticket. Directv is a pain in the butt to get the ticket setup. If i were to guess the capacity was around 50 in one bar about 100 in the other.

One bar direct claimed as fraud when a new owner bought the bar and renamed the bar. Took about a week to get that going. Direct must be spending big bucks on fraud prevention now, i run into about 3 a month now, all of which eventually get service and none were ever fraud.


----------

